
Nasa photographs rectangular iceberg - al_ramich
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-45953252
======
rando444
Not that it's particularly interesting, but I also took a photo of a
rectangular iceberg:

[https://imgur.com/a/XNWz0IO](https://imgur.com/a/XNWz0IO)

I bet with some cropping or from a different angle it could be made to look as
rectangular as the one in the photo.

This was taken off the east coast of Greenland in a helicopter. It's kind of
hard to get an idea of scale, but it's rather enormous. 20x bigger than the
typical "big ice"

~~~
emiliobumachar
By the way, "cropping" as you used it could mean either of two things.

------
princekolt
> It's difficult to tell exactly how big the iceberg is from the photo, but
> experts said it was probably more than 1.6km (1 mile) across.

This is mind-blowing. I'm trying to picture the scale of that thing, and
realized a small plane could probably safely land on top of it with much room
to spare.

~~~
vwcx
Not just a small plane. Even an Airbus A320 could handle a mile-long runway.

------
gmuslera
My God, it's full of stars!

------
pavel_lishin
The people running our sim are getting lazy.

~~~
thomk
Well played.

------
jaequery
I saw this the other day that may be even stranger than this rectangular
iceberg, which is pretty weird too btw.

[https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/1016610/weird-news-
yout...](https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/1016610/weird-news-youtube-
alien-bunker-Antarctica-secret-military-base)

~~~
mynewtb
Before anyone clicks the bait:

> What is this TWO KILOMETRE long secret city unearthed by melting ice in
> Antarctica? > A TWO kilometre long series of 22 sinister-looking structures
> have been revealed by thawing ice in Antarctica - prompting claims the
> installation is a World War 3 fall out shelter for the global elite or even
> a landing pad for incoming aliens.

'Discovered' on Google Earth. My bet is on simple data processing artifacts.

